# Hiya



## Ayumi Swords (Oct 26, 2011)

Im yumi. Im 26. I have 2 kids, Im a major animal lover and student photographer. I Kept rats for the last 2 years but have good experience with other wee rodents.

I am seeking Mice as our rats passed away and my son is devastated, and I know how awesome they are!!!

I have been searching all over scotland to Find some mice but the closest i seem to get is in england and i dont like the thought of putting them in a courier that far from there new home, is there anywhere more central/ NE of scotland ?? Would love the help! thank you thank you!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome :mrgreen: I can't answer your question, sorry, since I've never been there.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

There are some members/breeders in Scotland so they should be able to help you find some mice but if not, a courier would be an option. My mice have made several trips to the Cairngorms and Mull from Buckinghamshire and the travelling doesn't seem to worry them in the slightest.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello, I am in the central belt (Carluke). Have several mice due homes soon if you haven't found any others yet! Also there's a wee pet shop in Chatelherault in Hamilton that quite often has mice in for sale!


----------

